
With deceased donor's uterus, woman gives birth to healthy baby - sharjeelsayed
https://www.local10.com/health/with-deceased-donors-uterus-woman-gives-birth-to-healthy-baby
======
m23khan
Cool, but I always wondered - is the child 'biologically' speaking belonging
to woman who had the uterus transplanted in her body or to the woman who was
the original owner of the uterus?

For example, I understand uterus has ovaries attached and ovaries have/produce
eggs. But the DNA of uterus and ovaries is that of the donor.

Therefore, sure, woman who gave birth to the baby can technically, legally and
socially be called the mother but biologically, if we were to take DNA from
baby, would the uterus recipient DNA show up or that of donor?

